# New World Record Bull?



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Anyone heard of a new world record bull elk shot this season? My friend showed me a pic on his phone. It tapes out at 525". :shock: !

Anyway, I'm skeptical because there's no mention of it anywhere online yet...supposedly it was killed about a week ago. It's a MONSTER! Just wish I had pics of it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This one?

[attachment=1:32x0nac8]RanchID.jpg[/attachment:32x0nac8]

Maybe this one?

[attachment=0:32x0nac8]Hanfordbull.jpg[/attachment:32x0nac8]

The first one is a ranch bull and the second is on a facility in Washington where one would be in a bit of trouble for shooting it.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yep, it was the first one. Boring now that I know it's just a ranch bull....


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Both are impressive animals...Ranch bull or not...wow!


----------

